# IBS-D & colonoscopy prep



## DoeWDW (Oct 16, 2009)

My system is pretty cleaned out most of the time from the IBS-D. I'm doing the prep for my first colonoscopy. The doc gave me the Miralax (PEG) / Dulcolax prep - 4 Dulcolax tablets and then 64 oz Gatorade mixed with the PEG (Miralx, Glycolax) powder. Do I really need all this??? I've already taken the 4 Dulcolax and am starting on the Gatorade / PEG. Wow, 64 oz is a lot to drink!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you start running clear you can stop, but it can take that much to clean people out.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I know it seems odd to have to do a clean out when it feels like one is doing one daily anyway... but just think of it as a bad D day without the cramping! AND... it probably won't take much of what you have listed there to complete the prep so you are running clear. Remember: The goal is NOT to consume all of that. The goal is to be running clear. Just make sure you are drinking plenty of clear fluids during the prep.Just keep your diet fairly light on the days leading up to it and it probably won't be that bad or long for you.Keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## jazzytrav (Dec 23, 2011)

Has there been a change in the colonoscopy prep? I had one almost three years ago and didn't get to take that stuff. I had to drink about a gallon of stuff that had no flavor and the texture of laundry detergent.


----------



## DoeWDW (Oct 16, 2009)

I ended up drinking 3/4 of the Gatorade/PEG mixture. I swear one more sip and it would've all come back up. By the morning I was cleared out and the procedure went without a hitch. I've been eating very light all day hoping to ease my system back into normal function. Thanks for the support - much appreciated.Based on what he saw the doc says IBS-D is his diagnosis, so I guess I'm in the right corner of the Internet. I'm not happy that there needs to be a group like this, but sure am glad we can help each other through.


----------

